# Diazepam (valium)



## gwbeats (Jul 10, 2008)

I have the opportunity to get 20x 5mg valium tablets (black market) How effective are these for SA symptoms? I'm planning on taking them prn (as needed) when my anxiety flares up.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

they will help your anxiety, but its only short term, with my experiences i took alot of valium to try to make my anxiety go away, but i took them day after day, i got like 14, 10 mg. valiums at one point, and those were gone quick, but they do work the slightest bit in my experiences, but they will help your anxiety for sure, its just very short term...but be careful, cause i can almost garentee you will like them...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I took a low diazepam dose before but couldnt tell any difference.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

try to get 30 x 10mg valium pills


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: Diazepam (Valium)*

One can only wonder about the authenticity of black market Valium that comes from nations most Americans would be unable to locate on a globe.

You have 100 mg of Valium in total which isn't a lot. That's equal to 10 mg of Xanax or what I call enough for one day. I think Valium is a perfectly good drug on par with other benzos at equivalent doses. It's not used much any more due to a 30-year-old stigma when it was being handed out like candy. Docs, who should be smarter, seem to think that by not giving out Valium to patients who actually need it today they can somehow magically undo their sins of the past. I'm sorry to inform these docs that they can't change the past and are just screwing current patients, yet another sin.


----------



## gwbeats (Jul 10, 2008)

They're actual Roche valium 5mg, just diverted from a legitimate source.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

gwbeats said:


> They're actual Roche valium 5mg, just diverted from a legitimate source.


What legit source buys a brand name that costs 10 times more than generic? I can't seriously imagine many US pharmacies even bothering to stock brand name Valium as only those with money to burn would buy it instead of generic.


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

Are there problems with taking valium on a long-term basis?


I mean, does its effectiveness wear off after time?
Does it produce any nasty side-effects?


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Coward said:


> Are there problems with taking valium on a long-term basis?


Dependence, which is only a problem should you want to stop taking it.


Coward said:


> I mean, does its effectiveness wear off after time?


Yes - at least in theory.


Coward said:


> Does it produce any nasty side-effects?


Nasty? I suppose not. Any benzo use is beneficial if used as a means to an end. Some say that their anxiety is hopelessly chronic and requires the long-term use of benzos, and some doctors agree.


----------



## Coward (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks.

Also,


How quickly do they take to work? Almost immediately?

Is it safe to drive while under the influence of Valium?

What would happen if you took too many at once?


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Coward said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


1) By oral tablet, 30-60 minutes.
2) Your reaction time is impaired so you should exercise caution.
3) Depends on how many you're talking about. Expect heavy sedation at the least.

Good site here: http://www.rxlist.com/cgi/generic/valium_ids.htm


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Valium is highly addictive, its not a long term solution you just need more and more and more, I was in a car accident with the driver taking valium, it slows your reaction time but it really depends how much you take. Although its still hazardous to drive under the influence of anything.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

I find Diazepam weak and doesn't last very long. I need in the region of 40mg to get good effects but I think I may have a natural tolerance to benzo's. Those tablets will be effective but they probably won't last you long if yo plan on having a few "episodes". 

They are also incredibly addictive, I love the way you can just chew them up as they don't taste of anything lol


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

Valium is very weak compare to your Big Benzo's. Xanax, Klonopin Xanax .5 MG = .5 Klonopin Valium 10 MG = Xanax .5 MG Valium comes in doses ranging from 2MG to 5MG up to 10MG. Much weaker than Xanax.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

PharmastoresUK said:


> At www.PharmastoresUK.com you can find Xenical ( Brand & Generic ) and we offer the best prices and best shipping


I havent been around for a while but as far as I remember spamming the board with ads for an online pharmacy isnt ok around here.


----------



## th5seller (Jul 8, 2011)

*i can get ya the 10mg diazepam for good prices if yas want them*

i can get ya the 10mg diazepam for good prices


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

You can't blame for buying it online when your doctor only gives you SSRI's, Anti Psychotics and other crap.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Freesix88 said:


> You can't blame for buying it online when your doctor only gives you SSRI's, Anti Psychotics and other crap.


Totally agree
Thats all the doctors will offer me, heck i cannot even get another antidepressant to augment my effexor 
the only trouble with buying valium on the black market is you do not know whats in it and how effective it is
like ultrashy said,


> One can only wonder about the authenticity of black market Valium that comes from nations most Americans would be unable to locate on a globe


you have to be careful, where is it from? is it from somewhere in eastern europe or the middle east supposedly? do you know how trusted the person selling it is? 
If its from an online pharmacy then you can check it out online under fraudulent pharmacies, there are also lists people post of trusted places they go to get their meds online that are legit well thats what hubby and me did and the site was fine.

I too once succumbed to obtaining ativan from my sisters ex boyfriend who said he had some from "one of his friends" and it turned out not to be ativan, in fact it was a big yellow brick of a pill that was no more effective than a pain killer. So yeah, look around first before committing to buy and by the way i understand how difficult it is trying to obtain something to relieve the constant anxiety and racing thoughts in your head and it would appear (well on this side of the world anyway) that cannabis and acid are easier ot get your hands on than Benzos, and methamphetamine usage is rife here, its so simple to get hold off but yet doctors are aghast at the thought of prescribing a benzodiazepine? :mum ridiculous


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

th5seller said:


> i can get ya the 10mg diazepam for good prices


dont trust this guy/10

lol


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Can someone PM me the online pharmacy they use


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

blakeyz said:


> Can someone PM me the online pharmacy they use


SAME HERE PLEASE :ditto


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

Arisa1536 said:


> SAME HERE PLEASE :ditto


whats the worst that could happen if customs seize it? cops at your door?
serious question


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

in new zealand you would not get cops at your door :haha
most likely they would not pass through customs and we would be given a fine


----------



## Vitsman (Oct 6, 2012)

*Supplier of valium*

I am not sure of the rules of this forum, i have been using valium for many years and have never been able to stop, and i have been ripped off by online retailers so many times trying to get hold of valium. if others are finding they cannot get off, i have found a regular and genuine uk supply, i techically supplying people with valium, on one rule, each time they order it must be for a less amount. For some people, like myself i dont see a day where i can not use it, it has become a part of my life and there will be many others out there that are forced to buy it and get scammed, im just offering my services to anyone who needs valium. I have feedback on another forum with many people i have supplied. like i said i dont know the rules of this forum, so if i have broken them please accept my apologies and remove my thread. feel free to private message me.


----------



## Vitsman (Oct 6, 2012)

i am a legit uk supplier of MSJ valium...


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Vitsman said:


> i am a legit uk supplier of MSJ valium...


And I am jimmy hoffa.


----------



## Ari Central (Dec 18, 2013)

*benzos/valium*

i can send you links if you are serious about in and not some junkie.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Ari Central said:


> i can send you links if you are serious about in and not some junkie.


You can't illegally sell drugs on this forum. f someone s serious abut getting "legit" Valium then they should see a doctor and get a "legit" prescription like I "seriously" did.


----------



## Learydp01 (May 2, 2013)

ZeroG64 said:


> I find Diazepam weak and doesn't last very long. I need in the region of 40mg to get good effects but I think I may have a natural tolerance to benzo's. Those tablets will be effective but they probably won't last you long if yo plan on having a few "episodes".
> 
> They are also incredibly addictive, I love the way you can just chew them up as they don't taste of anything lol


What brand were you on, 'cause the ones I take taste disgusting, kind of powdery if chewed and I need a glass of water to wash them down. And I swallow them whole, can't imagine how bad chewing them would taste.

I wouldn't put too much faith into the Xanax to Valium to Klonopin comparisons. I've been on all of these, multiple times and various brands, and Valium has always made me feel better and felt stronger than Xanax or Klonopin does. I dunno, maybe my brain is just wired differently.


----------



## Mancman (Sep 17, 2016)

It seems to be nigh on impossible to get Valium etc through other channels other that the doc here in the UK and the docs are trying to squeeze the last of the users here out - even if they actually help!
Various anti-psychotics are offered like candy (whats the future damage on the new anti-psychotics?)
Valium has always been the most reliable and long acting of the benzos for me....
Anyone else worried they're going to have their prescription taken away?


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

Personally. Valium is a great drug for me. My experience of it is 10 mg valium = 2 mg xanax, when it comes to reducing anxiety. I find Valium to be much longer lasting, which makes sense because the half life is much longer. It just works better for me than any other benzo. Definitely worth a try I say. Everyone's body is different so of course your mileage may vary.


----------



## Wheeler85 (May 17, 2017)

Well, I hope I am not coming off as a junkie. Or anything of that sort. Because I am not. At least I think I am not.
I am having a bit of a problem. I do suffer from SA, my doctor thinks that it is me, and not SA, and is considering on moving me off Diazepam. Which I've been on for a few years now. My previous doctor moved, so now I am with this young gentleman who believes that I should have never been put on diazepam, and wishes to switch me to Zoloft, which I refuse to go on. I Am not depressed. I would even consider maybe Lorazepam or Clonazepam, but not Zoloft.

I have learned to figure out ways to cope with a few breathing techniques, but when I enter that panic zone, and that hole you feel like you are about to fall into. And you feel everyone is just judging you, you just want to leave the whole scene. Well, diazepam helps me with that. I have tried clonazepam, it doesn't work well for me, lorazepam either. Instead of 10mg I take 5mg of Diazepam. And it calms me right of, real quick. I do get a bit sleepy or tired, but it calms me to where I need to be. Probably takes my mind of all the crazyness I imagine is occuring or people are sayinga bout me. I Don't know, I can not be around a lot of people. I dislike it, I Can't be.

Anyways, the reason why I am here is because I have been wrapping myself around this whole situation, I think I am making myself crazy over it. But I just can't see myself being alright, with my current doctor trying to switch me off. Not even try to wean me off the medication. But just switch me.

To the point, I aside from my weight problem and this. I was self educating myself of ways I Can probably better my situation. I bumped into phentermine.com I was reading of some success stories of people who dropped weight with phentermine. Then I was going through the forums, and threads. Then I jumped onto a thread that mentioned Phar Express. I was inclined and looking into working with Dr. Kojian, a weight loss clinic that can assist online for my weight loss issue. Never the less bumped onto that website. I noticed someone posted about having success using Phar Express for weight loss. But the site also hosts other things like the diazepam I Am interested on. They have other things for pain, and sleep disorders.

I was wondering if anyone has had any success with such Pharmacies? They are very expensive. They seem to be spoken about on another community called PharmacyReviewer. I have looked around for more reviews of them, but they seem to be in a senior members area. While the doctor is trying to take me off diazepam, instead of helping me wean off of it. I was thinking of using them, while I try to come off the diazepam. While the Physician tries to figure out what might work best for me. I know the other doctor that started the prescription for diazepam is a lot older than this young person. But Maybe this young doctor has new ways of treating SA? 

Sorry if I am seen as a junkie. I am not. I Am not trying to score meds to get high. I am trying to figure out what to do, to better my situation. I know it is not common or recommended to use these websites for refills. But I wanted to check if anyone has had any experience using sites like these? I am considering on ordering a sample of the diazepam they have. 15 tab sample. But unsure.


----------



## Wheeler85 (May 17, 2017)

Is this thread still active. made a post but cant se eit


----------



## Laedus (May 17, 2017)

Benzos are very very dangerous very very addictive and the withdrawal symptoms are similar to the hardest drugs in the world.

These should only be used for emergencies ONLY!!!

My doctor (psychiatrist) fed me Xanax like candy! Yumm, NOT! 

Get this. Not only did he give me regular xanax, he ALSO gave me controlled slow release Xanax and I was advised to take both ALL DAY EVERY DAY. One controlled release every morning and a non-release as needed.

Eventually benzos stop working (not completely). You can still get a sedated high but it eventually stops working for panic attacks and nervous situations and also makes you dependent on it. Because of this I was forced to come off of it and the withdrawal was the worst experience of my life. It took months to recover. 

Stay away from benzos if at all possible and keep a jar only for emergencies.


----------

